# Porém



## cecilia mara

Oi, gostaria de saber se é correto o uso do "Porém" no seguinte caso: (é um anúncio abordo do aviao) : saibam desculpar a demora do voo, porem alheia à nossa companhia.
            Obrigada!


----------



## Nonstar

Não sei se me falta alguma erudição para dá-la como apropriada, _saibam_ e _porém_ não me soam os mais naturais, Cecília.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Cecilia,
Não cabe colocar _porém_ nessa frase. No entanto seria necessário adicionar um elemento que está faltando:

Queiram desculpar a demora do voo, alheia *à vontade* de nossa companhia.

Não sei se em Portugal se diria _saibam desculpar_ mas em PB soa estranho, como já bem disse o Nonstar.


----------



## Carfer

GOODVIEW said:


> Queiram desculpar a demora do voo, alheia *à vontade* de nossa companhia.
> 
> Não sei se em Portugal se diria _saibam desculpar_ mas em PB soa estranho, como já bem disse o Nonstar.


 
Não, cá também não. Não só soa estranho como, em vez dum pedido de desculpas, parece um conselho moralista.


----------



## cecilia mara

Muio obrigada pelas respostas! entao vou mudar frase toda


----------



## cecilia mara

muito obrigada pelas respostas! entao vou mudar a frase toda.


----------



## vf2000

Desculpem a demora do voo alheia à nossa vontade

É a minha sugestão. 

Uma pergunta: está segura de que TODAS as demoras serão alheias à vontade da companhia?
AXÉ


----------



## cecilia mara

Rs. rs. !nao tenho certeza, nao...mas às vezes é : meteorologia, aeroportos...há bastante coisa além do aviao mesmo...


----------



## cecilia mara

Nonstar said:


> Não sei se me falta alguma erudição para dá-la como apropriada, _saibam_ e _porém_ não me soam os mais naturais, Cecília.


----------



## cecilia mara

muito obrigada pela ajuda, Nonstar! o que ficar vai ser falado numa linha aérea , sabe?


----------



## GOODVIEW

cecilia mara said:


> muito obrigada pela ajuda, Nonstar! o que ficar vai ser falado numa linha aérea , sabe?



Cecília,
Sob essa perspectiva, sugiro alterar para:

_Queiram nos desculpar pelo atraso, alheio à vontade de nossa companhia._

Normalmente o termo usado nessas situações é atraso, por fazer referência ao horário em que o avião deveria ter partido. _Demorar_ é uma noção mais vaga.


----------



## cecilia mara

GOODVIEW said:


> Cecília,
> Sob essa perspectiva, sugiro alterar para:
> 
> _Queiram nos desculpar pelo atraso, alheio à vontade de nossa companhia._
> 
> Normalmente o termo usado nessas situações é atraso, por fazer referência ao horário em que o avião deveria ter partido. _Demorar_ é uma noção mais vaga.


----------



## cecilia mara

É verdade; entao, vou aceitar sua sugestao. Muito obrigada, Nonstar!


----------

